# How many calories to eat during bulk?



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

i will be bulking trying to get some good gains whilst staying lean. last time i ate around 4200 calories ans got fat. I am 5'10 72kg. all the calculators for calories say different things. I was originally going to do 3000kcal but now im thinkint maybe i should do 3600 kcal. I will be lifting 1-2 hrs per day and doing 30 mins cardio 4 times a week.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

SonOfThor said:


> i will be bulking trying to get some good gains whilst staying lean. last time i ate around 4200 calories ans got fat. I am 5'10 72kg. all the calculators for calories say different things. I was originally going to do 3000kcal but now im thinkint maybe i should do 3600 kcal. I will be lifting 1-2 hrs per day and doing 30 mins cardio 4 times a week.


 I'd have a rethink mate you weigh 72kg? No need for such a high calorie surplus.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Start on 2,800 and see how you go.


----------



## MTM1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Also you don't need to lift everyday. 3 - 4 times a week with couple maintenance cv sessions is plenty. Start conservative with your calories, track and stay consistent for a couple of weeks and weigh yourself. If you're no heavier AND no stronger then something is off, either training intensity, diet or rest. If you're training hard AND smart plus getting enough rest then it's diet so up around 200 - 300 a day and repeat. Remember once you start climbing in weight you need to keep slowly upping your calories. But at 72kg rejoice as you've loads of growth that can be achieved there without having to start consuming silly high calories.


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

KETONES said:


> I'd have a rethink mate you weigh 72kg? No need for such a high calorie surplus.





Endomorph84 said:


> Start on 2,800 and see how you go.





MTM1 said:


> Also you don't need to lift everyday. 3 - 4 times a week with couple maintenance cv sessions is plenty. Start conservative with your calories, track and stay consistent for a couple of weeks and weigh yourself. If you're no heavier AND no stronger then something is off, either training intensity, diet or rest. If you're training hard AND smart plus getting enough rest then it's diet so up around 200 - 300 a day and repeat. Remember once you start climbing in weight you need to keep slowly upping your calories. But at 72kg rejoice as you've loads of growth that can be achieved there without having to start consuming silly high calories.


 Forgot to mention I'll be on a pretty heavy aas bulking cycle does that change anything?


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for advice


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Eat monitor and adjust accordingly .Would also depend on your lifestyle your job and how active you are regarding on how many actually calories you need.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

500 Ed surplus equals 1lb muscle a week I think


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

SonOfThor said:


> Forgot to mention I'll be on a pretty heavy aas bulking cycle does that change anything?


 What's the cycle?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Just start somewhere and if your weight stalls after a week up the calories.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

He's back :thumb

Danny


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Cronus said:


> 500 Ed surplus equals 1lb muscle a week I think


 Isn't that just to gain or lose a pound of fat in a week. I'd assume building a pound of muscle, the process wouldn't be as efficient and there would be some calories lost in there but then, a pound of muscle isn't 3500 calories like fat.

I'm sure someone will know some complex way of working it out.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

We had a similar thread the other day.

Short of coming out of a hospital bed and going on aas you are NOT gaining a lb of muscle a week.

You're gaining a mixture of muscle, fat, water and glycogen.

It doesn't matter if you take 10g of gear

Your body will simply convert the excess to other hormones and bind to receptors you don't want it to.

You can only gain muscle so fast

There is terminal dose of training, food, aas, peptides and once this is achieved you are gaining the maximal amount of weekly muscle you are able to.

Gear has a pretty high ceiling compared to food in terms of return on investment however it does become a point of diminished returns for a far greater knock on health and side effects for very little extra muscle.

There is also a point with all the above variables where going higher is at a detriment to your progress

Side effects from gear causing excessive bloat and toxicity

Side effects from too much food causing digestive issues, bloat and excessive fat gain

Side effects from too much training causing joint issues, injuries and over training eventually leading to cns fatigue if ignored.

Goldilocks syndrome, you need to find the *right* dose of all variables.


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Eat monitor and adjust accordingly .Would also depend on your lifestyle your job and how active you are regarding on how many actually calories you need.





Cronus said:


> 500 Ed surplus equals 1lb muscle a week I think





SwoleTip said:


> Just start somewhere and if your weight stalls after a week up the calories.





swole troll said:


> We had a similar thread the other day.
> 
> Short of coming out of a hospital bed and going on aas you are NOT gaining a lb of muscle a week.
> 
> ...


 So I see I should monitor weight and adjust. I will be on 500mg test for 10 weeks 40mg dbol for 7 weeks. Should I aim for the scales to go up around a kg a week to take into account glycogen and water?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SonOfThor said:


> So I see I should monitor weight and adjust. I will be on 500mg test for 10 weeks 40mg dbol for 7 weeks. Should I aim for the scales to go up around a kg a week to take into account glycogen and water?


 Establish a lb a week weight gain prior to the cycle as your weight will be all over the place the first few weeks of the cycle.

Once this exaggerated transient weight gain settles around week 2-3, continue to try to gain 1lb per week.


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

swole troll said:


> Establish a lb a week weight gain prior to the cycle as your weight will be all over the place the first few weeks of the cycle.
> 
> Once this exaggerated transient weight gain settles around week 2-3, continue to try to gain 1lb per week.


 I feel like I gain more than a pound a week of muscle to be honest are you sure this is the limit?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SonOfThor said:


> I feel like I gain more than a pound a week of muscle to be honest are you sure this is the limit?


 What makes you feel that?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

SonOfThor said:


> I feel like I gain more than a pound a week of muscle to be honest are you sure this is the limit?


 You don't.

This is based on the fact you don't look like you have any muscle at all.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I wouldn't do steroids until you understand your body tbh. I'm talking diet, what works best for you training etc


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> What makes you feel that?





boutye911 said:


> You don't.
> 
> This is based on the fact you don't look like you have any muscle at all.


 I've lost 5kg muscle over lockdown so regaining muscle is way faster.

My diet is very very on point.

My training is on point.

I dont drink I rest properly.

Cycle is very very potent and first cycle.

All these reasons i think i can push upto 2lb muscle gain per week.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SonOfThor said:


> I've lost 5kg muscle over lockdown so regaining muscle is way faster.
> 
> My diet is very very on point.
> 
> ...


 Lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SonOfThor said:


> I feel like I gain more than a pound a week of muscle to be honest are you sure this is the limit?


 Again if you've come off bed rest or been in a wheel chair for the past 6 months perhaps.

But if not and you are otherwise healthy then no, you do not gain more than 1lb per week of muscle tissue.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I wasn't serious in my first answer, I mens a pound of muscle a week, that's 4lbs a month.... Lol

However I do believe in being a assertive and do tend to aim for a 1lb a week gain. Sure it would be better if you could be more finesse for a 2lb gain a month but I don't know seriously how you would track 0.5lb a week gain without the chance of being that you are just spinning your wheels. I want assurance that the gain I make week to week isn't becuse of the extra carbs I had that day, water retention, bowel movement etc...


----------



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

SonOfThor said:


> > Cycle is very very potent and first cycle.
> 
> 
> *500 test and 40mg dbol - *what's with people loving to run a oral for there first cycle these days?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

At 18 years and 6 months old (and narrow shoulders) I think he needs it .....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Cronus said:


> I wasn't serious in my first answer, I mens a pound of muscle a week, that's 4lbs a month.... Lol
> 
> However I do believe in being a assertive and do tend to aim for a 1lb a week gain. Sure it would be better if you could be more finesse for a 2lb gain a month but I don't know seriously how you would track 0.5lb a week gain without the chance of being that you are just spinning your wheels. I want assurance that the gain I make week to week isn't becuse of the extra carbs I had that day, water retention, bowel movement etc...


 I agree

The 1lb per week is a safety net for the reasons you mentioned.

Also cutting the line so fine most likely doesnt mean pure muscle gain but rather less muscle gain and still a similar ratio of fat and water gain.


----------

